# Berlin Muskies



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Id like to catch my first muskie this year and clueless on how to do it. Any info would be appreciated, what to troll, were, what time of the year, pound test line etc.. I'm stuck to fishing on Berlin Lake. Thanks


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Milton is better for muskie


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

This would be a good place to start: 
http://www.centralohiochaptermuskiesinc.org/media/2011 ad.pdf


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Berliner said:


> Id like to catch my first muskie this year and clueless on how to do it. Any info would be appreciated, what to troll, were, what time of the year, pound test line etc.. I'm stuck to fishing on Berlin Lake. Thanks


Not sure why you're "stuck to fishing Berlin" BUT your best bet would be to fish hard and long on one of the premier musky lakes in the state-WB. I'd troll(and much faster than you might normally do) with HotnTots exclusively. Not only will you maybe catch a musky, you may catch a trophy walleye!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Caught a 33-36" muskie this past fall, by mistake at Berlin. Casting 1-2' from shore in late fall. Don't have time to look it uo tonight at I've surgery in the morning. I'll try to look it up on say Thurs for ya...


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

jiggerman said:


> Milton is better for muskie


Say What LOL


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

milton lake i get them big teeth monsters everytime i go bass fish there docks spring spinning bait,or logs in the water


----------



## just fishin (Jan 5, 2006)

hope everything goes ok.

butch


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

We do not target them at all and got over 10 at miltion by far the better lake. IMO


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I have been told, but never tried, that a good place to try at Berlin is below the Deer Creek dam early in the spring. Story was that a lot of muskie were stocked in Deer Creek years ago and their offspring, that came over the dam try and get back to where they hatched. Don't know for sure if its true but it makes a nice story. 

Also, I understand that Mill Creek gives up some from time to time.

Good luck.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its the only known river system for re-producing muskie. Dont know if they are tigers or not but I think its a sleeper lake for big fish. #ers might no be there like the branch but with ALL the shad at Berlin bet there big and maybe tougher to get because so.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe it's considered a garbage muskie lake because no one fishes it for them


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

berlin has an extremely low density musky population sustained through natural reproduction. Milton recieves advanced fingerlings from the state hatchery and has been for a while. If im not mistaken they only recieve a small amount in comparison to w.b. There are far more musky per acre on both milton and west branch to make to decision a no brainer for a beginner. IMO the learning curve at berlin is going to be far steeper than w.b. or milton. Not to mention how hard they are to get at high density lakes. If your stuck on berlin then i'd say get your crappie pole and go get some table fare.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Deffinately head to WB if your looking to hook into a Musky......I always pick one or two up while casting for eyes along the east side.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The state normally stocks one muskie fingerling (9-11 inches) per acre at the lakes it stocks. If they have extra fish at the hatcheries they will go into lakes they deem necessary to receive them.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there any reason the state has deemed not to stock musky in berlin. It seems to me to be perfect habitat for them and seeing as it is one of the only lakes where they naturally reproduce in ohio then why not stock them?


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

I've heard it may ruin what natural reproduction there is.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

The musky in Berlin were never stocked there. They all came out of Deer Creek. I met an old guy whos a Member of the husky musky club and he swears the next state record is in Berlin or possibly still deer creek. Mill creek off of Beddell road is a good spot in the spring for them. I see them up in the shallows quite a bit when crappie fishing and seen a guy get a crappie yanked off his line by one last year. in my opinion Leesville is the best musky lake in ohio as far as numbers are concerned. See some big ones come out of Berlin, West Branch and Milton. The biggest one I ever seen personally was a 51" that came from below Milton dam 3 years ago. This old colored guy caught it on a 3" twister tail. Seen 2 smaller ones come out of there last year also(one about 28" and one about 36"). Good luck too u. If you ever decide to try Leesville pm me and I'll give u some advice


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

This old colored guy caught it on a 3" twister tail. Seen 2 smaller ones come out of there last year also(one about 28" and one about 36"). Good luck too u.

"colored guy" Really?


----------



## Pescador (Jun 9, 2007)

I have caught several muskies out of Berlin.Concentrate on the Mill Creek area and also the Island Creek area.Early in the year try using large hotntots and large wigglewarts.Trolling speeds in cold water 1.8-2.8.After the water warms try using monster shad,small ernies,tuffshad and other larger offerings.My best warm water trolling speeds are 4.0-4.5 mph.Most hard baits will have to be tuned to run at high speeds.While trolling at high speeds I run the baits about 40ft. behind the boat.I also run a heavy spinnerbait in the propwash as close to the motor as possible.This is not a light equipment game.Line counter reels are a plus.Hope this helps


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

WiseEyes said:


> This old colored guy caught it on a 3" twister tail. Seen 2 smaller ones come out of there last year also(one about 28" and one about 36"). Good luck too u.
> 
> "colored guy" Really?


Was just trying to be politically correct. I have a black brother-in-law and am by no means racist.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Im sorry slick Berlin is the best lake up there in northeast ohio and West Branch is awesome for Muskie


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Pescador said:


> I run the baits about 40ft. behind the boat.I also run a heavy spinnerbait in the propwash as close to the motor as possible. is


 Thats interesting a guy a few years ago told me muskies like to go after the bait fish that get spun around in your propwash. How many yards do you run the spinnerbait behind the prop?


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

jiggerman said:


> Im sorry slick Berlin is the best lake up there in northeast ohio and West Branch is awesome for Muskie


Yea you finally seen my post! I thought these guys where gonna take this to heart because I was poking a friend. Granted other lakes have musky but Berlin has some cows !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

i've caught the only 2 in my life by mistake at Berlin. 1st, 2 yrs ago east of tressel bridge, mayb 21-22" jukin a vibee! 2nd was just west of tressel bridge casting right to shore and I do mean right to shore and I believe but not certain, that it was a chrome/blue small shad rap! And it was a good 33-36" pig. Loved it! It certainly put a strain on an already painful elbow!! But....I managed. Funny thing is, my buddy had just netted an eye and there was no time to get it out, so he dropped the net and had both in at once and tells me,"you untangle that mess"!  There's a pic on here somewhere...previous post I believe...about mid Oct.


----------

